# Rememberance Day Parade Attire for a CI volunteer



## Murphy (6 Nov 2010)

Hi all,

As I continue as a CI volunteer waiting for my application process as a CIC , I am participating in the Remembrance Day parade. I will be with our cadets to ensure that none are overcome with malaise. What would be proper attire as a CI volunteer for this parade?

Thank you. 

Murphy


----------



## quadrapiper (6 Nov 2010)

Suit and tie.


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Nov 2010)

quadrapiper said:
			
		

> Suit and tie.



Just a question.
What about us old and young at heart ;D retired guys.........are jeans ok ?

Because I've seen guys wearing full biker leathers sporting the beret and all kinds of accoutrements.
Some with medals a some without.

What is really appropriate ?

to add......I don't wear ties :


----------



## Occam (6 Nov 2010)

I was going to answer "dress pants and a shirt and tie, with a coat appropriate to the weather" to the OP - a full suit might be a little overkill.  There will be other occasions (annual inspection, for example) where dress pants and a shirt and tie would be appropriate.  A blazer can be added somewhere along the line, perhaps with the NL or RCSCC an appropriate crest.

On the theme of dress for Remembrance Day, I personally feel it doesn't matter.  My father, when he was alive, would wear dress pants, shirt and tie, and a blazer with his medals.  I wear my uniform whether I'm on parade or not, but when I pull the pin I will probably wear nothing more formal than casual pants and a decent shirt with my medals on an overcoat.  I buy a suit when I need to, and right now I don't even own one that fits.  I don't care what others are wearing when paying their respects, it's the act of remembrance that matters, not what one is wearing (within reason).  I'm sure my brother (who is an avid biker and has been for many years) would feel very comfortable in his leathers and I personally would have no problem with that.

edit:  noticed the OP is a CI for an Army cadet corps...so an RCSCC crest would probably look a little odd.


----------



## crooks.a (6 Nov 2010)

Don't wear a t-shirt and jeans. Slacks and a collared shirt would be acceptable. Tie would also be another good idea.

Of course dress for the weather, but don't wear a really heavy/bulky coat (see: George Costanza and his Goretex jacket).


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Nov 2010)

Since I retired, I have worn a suit and tie for Remembrance Day.  My medals aren't for storming Juno beach or the invasion of Sicily, but I wouldn't feel right putting them on a jean jacket over a tee shirt and board shorts.  One day a year I can force myself to dress decently in remembrance of those who never came home.  This year I went full on blues and greys, branch tie and blazer badge.  In the end, wear what you want.


----------



## Murphy (6 Nov 2010)

Thank you for your replies, dress slacks and shirt it is.

Murphy


----------



## bwatch (10 Nov 2010)

The guys in Leathers might be members of the Motor Cycle Unit. The Military did have a Unit as such


----------



## Occam (10 Nov 2010)

bwatch said:
			
		

> The guys in Leathers might be members of the Motor Cycle Unit. The Military did have a Unit as such



More likely these fine folks...


----------



## X Royal (13 Nov 2010)

Occam said:
			
		

> More likely these fine folks...



This may also be the answer.

http://www.thecav.ca/index_en.php?mode=0


----------

